# Football betting tips today 01/10/2022



## wawbet (Oct 1, 2022)

Football  Betting tips today​
Finland KakkonenGrIFK vs Jazz Poriover2.51.30Austria BundesligaLustenau vs Wolfsburgerover2.51.60


Bundesliga        Leipzig vs Bochum 1FT1.24    BelgiumBrugge vs Mechelen1FT1.45

1x2 tiops today : https://www.wawbetting.com/2022/09/football-betting-tips-today-1x2.html

over/under tips today: https://www.wawbetting.com/2022/09/football-betting-tips-today-overunder.html

BTTS tips today: https://www.wawbetting.com/2022/09/both-teams-to-score-tips-for-today_30.html


----------

